# Hollywood celebrities threaten to sue Google over nude photo leak



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2014)

Hollywood celebrities threaten to sue Google over nude photo leak, could seek $100 million in damages - Tech2



> More than a dozen Hollywood celebrities whose naked pictures were hacked and posted online have threatened to sue Google for failing to crack down on the leaks.
> 
> In a letter by prominent Tinseltown lawyer Marty Singer published by the Hollywood Reporter, they warned they could seek $100 million in damages from the US online search giant. “We are writing concerning Google’s despicable, reprehensible conduct in not only failing to act expeditiously and responsibly to remove the images, but in knowingly accommodating, facilitating and perpetuating the unlawful conduct,” said the letter. “Google is making millions and profiting from the victimization of women,” added the letter, written on behalf of over a dozen unnamed celebrities, actresses, models and athletes.
> 
> ...



 celebs think google owns the internet.
they should sue apple instead because the photos leaked from iCloud


----------



## root.king (Oct 4, 2014)

even their lawyer don't have general knowledge


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2014)

WTF, know that celebs are dumb but this dumb!! It was leaked from their iphone synced with icloud. Then why not sue Apple. This case should be rejected before submitting in the court


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 4, 2014)

The leak wasn't even from iCloud cause some photos were stolen long before iCloud service started. Most accepted scenario is that it was a ring of perverts exchanging celeb photos and someone leaked his collection of photos online.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Oct 4, 2014)

My sincere thanks to the leaker.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> My sincere thanks to the leaker.


Bang on !!


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 5, 2014)

they have no idea that google have become Skynet. You can't fight against skynet


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2014)

Why just Google alone? 
No Facebook? Facebook is riskier than Google on private matters.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 5, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> they have no idea that google have become Skynet. You can't fight against skynet



+1,for this. It's true.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 5, 2014)

Somebody teach this rich noobs/boobs what is Internet and how it works.

- - - Updated - - -

Before you start bashing me about boobs read this first- Let me google that for you


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 6, 2014)

^I just learnt a new lesson guys


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

Stop taking nude pics or don't complain if they got leak is what celebs should understand but still some pics were great


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 9, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Stop taking nude pics or don't complain if they got leak is what celebs should understand but still some pics were great



This is like blaming the Rape victim for the RAPE. 

DISCLAIMER: I'm no celebrity nor supporting this lawsuit.


----------



## Futureized (Oct 9, 2014)

the way these celebrities have there photos in leaks.. its to hard to beleive if they really helped in leaks or not..


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

takemein said:


> This is like blaming the Rape victim for the RAPE.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I'm no celebrity nor supporting this lawsuit.



You took that to the wrong path. Celebs said that only the pics in which they are nude got leaked whereas the other normal pic didn't leaked so if they won't have taken nude pics I guess there would not have been a leak. Hope you got it.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 9, 2014)

$hadow said:


> You took that to the wrong path. Celebs said that only the pics in which they are nude got leaked whereas the other normal pic didn't leaked so if they won't have taken nude pics I guess there would not have been a leak. Hope you got it.



Dear friend,

Let say a thief broke into ur house at night and stole all your Jeweleries/money but leaving out your S3/N5/Nexus 7 & Lenovo Y510P  .
Will it be fair if i blame you for owning the Jewellery in first place ?? 

Hope you got my point here.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

^ all the above things can be bought back, not the other


----------



## funskar (Oct 10, 2014)

Why do these silly noob celebs shared saved their nudes photos ?
Do there was nude photo sharing competition was on


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 10, 2014)

...what are you trying to say?


----------



## RohanM (Oct 10, 2014)

funskar said:


> Why do these silly noob celebs shared saved their nudes photos ?
> Do there was nude photo sharing competition was on



Exactly!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2014)

noob celebs shouldn't upload those pics to anywhere if they fear of them getting leaked.


----------

